# 2012 Chevy Cruze Trans Swap



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Look at rockauto.com and see if they're the same part numbers. 

As far as i can tell. Numbers are different for the 1.4L Don't know about the 1.8


----------



## Michaelchristy740 (Aug 11, 2021)

Thay are different I had the same problem with mine the axles was to big for the transmission I gut at the junkyard and now had the transmission repogrm and it still don't shift right be for the program it had 1,2,3 no 4,5,6 and reverse and after now it haves 3,4 and reverse now 1,2,5,6 did you have a problem with yours.


----------

